
The rock-paper-scissors game and the evolution of alternative male strategies - nurr
http://bio.research.ucsc.edu/~barrylab/lizardland/male_lizards.overview.html
======
gojomo
Also,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice)

